# not enough wheel choice? now 29+



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Mar 2014)

Like 650B, some folks think 29+ is the best of both — giving the rider some of the float and traction of a fat bike in a less-cumbersome package. Others see it as the worst of both — it lacks the float of a fat bike and handles like a very long 29er, which it is.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/trail-tech-exploring-29-39932/


----------



## Shadowfax (20 Mar 2014)

They will be putting an engine in them next !

Diluting the market will end in less choice for the rider, not more. When we rode on one size the choice of wheels and tyres was limitless. Not so now, in any wheel size.


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Mar 2014)

29er+ has been out for a couple of years now with the Surly Krampus..... Keep up.

Surly now have the ECR (extreme camping rig) alongside the Krampus

2 UK companies are now in the market with 29er+ bikes
Singular with their upcoming Rooster http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3686/12548360983_65ee19d438_o.jpg

and Travers bikes with the Titanium Rudy Fat






The Travers Angus similar to the Rudy Fat but more single speed/belt drive/Rohloff geared hub specific is on route for April delivery.
Well I hope it's on route because mines one of them

Plus Maxxis have just announced some mud tyres for winter use.

29er+ there the future


----------



## Venod (20 Mar 2014)

So are 29er+ 700c wheels with bigger tyres ?


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Mar 2014)

No they are 3" tyres on 45mm to 50mm wide 29er mtb rims


----------



## Venod (20 Mar 2014)

I thought 29er rims where 700c.


----------



## young Ed (20 Mar 2014)

i like the looks at least! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Mar 2014)

700c are road bike skinny rimed wheels, 29er mtb rims are tougher, wider and heavier


----------



## Venod (20 Mar 2014)

29er are 700c same as 700c road, the may have a wider rim but the seating dia of the tyre is the same, 29 is a reference to the outside dia of the tyre, it looks as if 29plus is still 700c with a bigger dia tyre on a wider rim.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Mar 2014)

Tank tracks next?


----------



## Jody (21 Mar 2014)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Tank tracks next?



Looks like someone is already running a prototype


----------



## Jody (21 Mar 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Diluting the market will end in less choice for the rider, not more. When we rode on one size the choice of wheels and tyres was limitless. Not so now, in any wheel size.



This is pretty much how I see it. No doubt there are advantages/disadvantages of all wheel size combos and bike specs but they seem to be getting more specific.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Mar 2014)

29er+ will never be made by mainstream bike companies, so hopefully they won't get clouded by the marketing hype that the big boys spend a fortune on


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Apr 2014)

It's getting there


----------



## mcshroom (12 Apr 2014)

Still too small. I saw one of these at Rotherham show a couple years back - a 36er


----------



## jack smith (12 Apr 2014)

any idea of the name of that ridley..... totally off topic but it must be mine!!


----------



## mcshroom (12 Apr 2014)

Think it's a Noah Fast - a bit pricey though with a list price of £6700!


----------



## jack smith (12 Apr 2014)

oneday <3


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (13 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> oneday <3



I have a Noah fast frameset in my loft, looks great but I could never get on with the bike.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Apr 2014)

Picked the new bike up last night and went for a night ride with the bike builders local whippets.

Now it's home and ready for Easter weekends rides.







And here's the 29er+ next to our tandem's 26" wheel


----------

